# Verdigris from Exotic Blanks on Copper Sedona



## wizard (Jun 19, 2010)

This was a complimentary blank when I received my order from Exotic  Blanks.

I think this is Verdigris, a new born cousin of the Ancient Mars blank  in Dawn's Alchemy Series at Exotic Blanks. Not sure. It is a beautiful  blank and I tried to photograph it so that the different layers are  noticeable.

On a different note regarding the controversy about advertising on the  site. I do not advertise for Exotic Blanks. I credit Dawn or Ed at  Exotic Blanks as I would and have credit any artist that  created and/or sold me a beautiful blank that becomes part of my pen. I  am neither a professional pen maker nor sold a single pen. I have made  75 + pens in the past 10 months and still consider myself a newbie. If  anyone can help me learn, knows of a technique or product, or sells  products that help me make a  pen that I would be proud of, I would like  to know about it.  Anyway, I probably have not been on this site long  enough to warrant an opinion..but that's my two cents worth.

Anyway, I think the pen looks nice..take a look..

I hope everyone has a great weekend.

Doc


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful pen, I like how you matched the copper with the blank.  Looks really sharp.

In regards to your comments, whether we realize it or not but the second we mention where we got our pen kits, blanks, glue, sandpaper, tools, etc. that is advertising.  It may not be intentional and you can say that you are not advertising for them, but in all reality you are.  And truthfully there is nothing wrong with that.  This place is really nothing more than a big billboard for pen turners.  We post pictures of what we make, others ooh and ahh and ask where you got it, we then in turn go purchase the items to make something similar. 

So don't let those 2 posts from the other day make you second guess what you type.  I think we are all super sensitive and are second guessing what we should or shouldn't say.  

Again, lovely pen & excellent work!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome pen Doc.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice pen Doc!  From looking at your pen I would not call you a newbie anymore.  The fit looks perfect, the finish is great and that is a pen to be proud of!  I tell people Im in the "still learning" level.  Every time I come here I learn something new.  I dont have that blank yet but Im going to have to change that very soon.  Im a lot like you in the fact that I dont do shows or try to sell pens either.  I enjoy making them and get an occasional request from those that see them, but Im into it for me and enjoy making them, which is why most of my pens are donated or given to away. Keep it fun, and  again, Nice Job!


----------



## Tanner (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful pen!  The fit and finish look spot on. 

 Are we really not allowed to say where we got the blank anymore?  Heck I've always said I got this blank from Ed, Curtis, Eugene, Anthony, Bear Tooth or whatever.  I hope that doesn't mean I'm advertising for them.  It's just me saying where I got the blank.  If you like the pen you're going to ask anyways.  Are we supposed to do that through PM now?  I've just come back to making pens again after dealing with personal crap.  I guess I better read the rules.


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 19, 2010)

Tanner said:


> Are we really not allowed to say where we got the blank anymore?  Heck I've always said I got this blank from Ed, Curtis, Eugene, Anthony, Bear Tooth or whatever.  I hope that doesn't mean I'm advertising for them.



Why wouldn't we be?  It is not like we are getting PAID to tell people where we got our blanks & kits from.  If we received payment for telling folks to buy the blank from ED, or Curtis than that would need to cease.  But to say Hey I like this blank...  

But for us to think that we are not advertising for that company...sorry we are.  But think about this Nike, Old Navy, they brand their items and we pay to wear them and advertise for them.  Is it wrong?  No it is part of our society.   I just want people to realize that they are advertising for people whether they realize it or not.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 19, 2010)

Great looking pen Doc . You got a perfect match of kit to blank , your fit and finish are spot on and your photo is perfect . 
As far as advertising on the forums , I think we should draw and quarter anyone who does it , then flog the pieces ..... Oh by the way if you want to learn some new techniques or just improve the ones you have , go check out the Penmakers Challenge series in the Advanced Penmaking forum :devil::biggrin:


----------



## David Keller (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice looking pen.  I think your finished product is such that you can give up the newbie status.  Great job.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Doc, EXOTIC BANKS, EXOTIC BLANKS, EXOTIC BLANKS. 

So there.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 20, 2010)

Great looking pen Doc.  I really like the colors in that blank.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 20, 2010)

THANKS FOR POSTING, I CANT WAIT TO TURN MINE. WOW, IT DOES LOOK AWESOME, CHEERS TO DAWN FOR BRINGING OUT THE BEAUTY IN PR. AND YOU FOR THE END RESULT!!!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 20, 2010)

Seamus , why are you SHOUTING , we may be old but we ain't deaf !!! :biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Seamus , why are you SHOUTING , we may be old but we ain't deaf !!! :biggrin:



WHAT?!?!?!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jun 20, 2010)

Excellent match up, great looking pen!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for turning this for me Doc!! This is the first time I have seen one of these made into a pen. Your work looks great and is spot on!!!  

The PR.....well.....I think it's back to tweaking for me....


----------



## jeff (Jun 27, 2010)

Gorgeous photo! Front page material for sure :biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats Doc !!!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 27, 2010)

very nice, love the colors with that kit!


----------



## truckfixr (Jun 27, 2010)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats on the front page Doc!! looks great.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 27, 2010)

That pen looks great, well done!!


----------



## wizard (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you for the honor of the front page. That was certainly most unexpected. I feel like the credit goes to all of you on this site who have encouraged and taught me to be a better penmaker/penturner and then to try harder to improve my skills. I also could not have made this pen without the kindness and gift from the artist, Dawn Kizer, who created Verdigris, a new blank in her magical Alchemy series.
Again, many thanks to all of you.
I hope you all have a great week.
Doc


----------



## turbowagon (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats!  That's a beautiful pen!

- Joe


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 28, 2010)

Sure does look good!!


----------



## Laurenr (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pen! I don't think it is advertising at all. I would call it "sharing information." Whenever I see something on the site that interests me, I check it out. Some really cool stuff gets passed around here, so let's keep "advertising." In fact, I am off to Exotic right now!

Lauren


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats on the cover, the Pen Looks Great!!!


----------



## Mark (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats on the front page. Nicely Done..


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats on the front page!  very worthy place for it!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations Doc!!!!!:bananen_smilies027::bananen_smilies027:


----------

